# Drug Abusing Bikini Competitor Ownage Thread



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it the retarded half brother of ironmag now? I haven't logged on there in months, so I decided to last night. Since then I've been shocked by the lack of knowledge, advertising and over all lameness of that site. I now see where some of the stupid shit I see on here comes from lol!!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

you just mad that they dont have Men's Bikini Physique section there


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Men's bikini physique? Isn't that bodybuilding


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

its fagybuilding


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

FAGYBUILDING?  
something that lame almost deserves a negging.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

lol nothing will be lamer than standing greased up in shorts on stage while old men cheering you up


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol nothing will be lamer than standing greased up in shorts on stage while old men cheering you up


Yes there is! Guys on the internet that don't train trying to put down competitors with physiques they can never attain. I give more credit to the shittiest looking no geek that gets on stage than I do to any bb forum poster with no form of credibility lol!! It's ok the world needs cheerleaders and towel boys to 
can you photoshop azza in a child beauty pageant for us all to laugh at now?


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol nothing will be lamer than standing greased up in shorts on stage while old men cheering you up



You just gave dlat a boner.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

my dream physique..i wish i could ''attain'' that


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure almost no one over there knows how the pit works.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> my dream physique..i wish i could ''attain'' that


omg !!! That's from 3 years ago! Dig deep picture man lol!!!
lol looks even better when I quote it and it beside my Avi!!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> my dream physique..i wish i could ''attain'' that





D-Lats said:


> Yes there is!* Guys on the internet that don't train trying to put down competitors with physiques they can never attain. I give more credit to the shittiest looking no geek that gets on stage than I do to any bb forum poster with no form of credibility lol!?*




so basically you was talking about yourself,right


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

I know you are but what am I. Lol come on picture boy do some funny photo shop tricks the whole physique things not for you lol!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

I know you are but what am I


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

gonna make a tat of that quote


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol that's basically what your saying. I meant to quote it fuck. It's been a while since you posted that pic. Unfortunately you don't post your own pics or this would be the shortest e battle ever bud. I'll send you my soiled shorts that you are so obsessed with? Would that fill the whole that azza left in your heart?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

lol oh dont you worry son,i'' make sure this ''e-battle'' will last as long as possible..i'll be gentle promise


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't be picture man. You better be sharp with the cut and paste I'm not your old cock warmer azza


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Your editing titles? That's weak man. I expected a lot more. Pretty sad your down there already. Again my abilities to own and crush are shining through.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Don't be picture man. You better be sharp with the cut and paste I'm not your old cock warmer azza













looks pretty much the same to me..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahahaaaa the 900th time you posted mine and the 10000 time you posted azza. I guess if it ain't broke... Hey picture boy!?
you are like the geek kid we let hang out with us because he had a nice house and car. Your a fucken geek but your good with Photoshop, so you get to hang out lol!!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> looks pretty much the same to me..


Weak





[/URL]via Imgflip Meme Maker[/IMG]


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

It's been a long time picture boy must be burning the ball off his mouse trying to photoshop a masterpiece lol!! What a life.


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I think something good is I the way


----------



## Christsean (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Weak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you say  transformation.....I wish I could make the transformer transforming sound right now.


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> looks pretty much the same to me..



lol...azza may have the single worst genetics on the planet...cawks appear close in size


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Your editing titles? That's weak man. I expected a lot more. Pretty sad your down there already. Again my abilities to own and crush are shining through.


title change is great, please continue


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

i just want to know why d's is standing in his kitchen in his underwear with a newspaper and a white box on his face...only thing more confusing is why azza is at his house...im lost??


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Weak
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bwhahahahahahah so you run 3g of gear and slin to look like this???


















































wait






















































*bwhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahha*


----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2013)

recap on this weeks ebattles, sponsored by Dlats

- joebad - joe turned out to be bigger (but needs a fucking dictonary)
- jeenyus - turned out to be wittier, and a handsome jew 
- heavyiron - battle of anabolics knowledge, KO to heavy
- Sil - dude is bigger than you an me and is natty. He should be laughing at all of us. 

lats, you aint a bad bloke, you may compete & these ebattles can be entertaining; but you've not done your credibility any good this week.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2013)

i see Sil is laughing at all of us


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

i'm not natty..well technically yes..havn't used anything the last three years..but fuck me,i would never dream of running the amounts the no-lats runs and still look like pile of shit..


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

i mean 3g+ and slin for this?lmao


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i mean 3g+ and slin for this?lmao



he doesn't use slin properly


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

obviously


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

How exactly did the name D-lats come about?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

meth binge and sleepless nights springs to mind..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 4, 2013)

to be fair.. ive "abused" gears and not experienced any sides... my bloodwork (full blood panel - lipid, cbc, etc.), urinanalyses, and blood pressure have always been great... this tells me that im either impervious to the damaging effects of aas, or most shit is severely underdosed.. the only side effects ive gotten from aas was when I used IML methadrol extreme.. nausea and no appetite


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

some people cant take alot
some need to


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol when did I take 3G of gear?
i used slin for a week.
you really do know me well lol!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> How exactly did the name D-lats come about?


this


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

*Bhahahahaha*

Baby-Lats melts and cries a river..


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

job done


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> job done



that was great!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> that was great!



thx bro!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

I said I reported in the other thread. I asked for a name chsnge and blocked pics to hide my identity and you went and dug up pics that are not on this board and posted them. That's posting sensitive incriminating personal info.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2013)

i cant believe he grassed, theres hundreds of threads with his face in it


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

No there isn't. There was one from 3 years ago with a different screen name.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 4, 2013)

I thought DLat's looked great in the dress, we even got a little sneak peak of his legs!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Apparently if you are friends from way back the privacy rules don't apply.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Apparently if you are friends from way back the privacy rules don't apply.




I don't get it though, if you're worried about your privacy why do you have your FB set so anyone can browse through your pics?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't he got them off of a magazine site which I can't control.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

And to be honest I didn't think id hurt anyone bad enough that they'd need that type of ammo. Some people are just fucken weak I guess lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

i had pics of dlats face from this site
they were here
he had curt james erase them


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

lmao so wants to ''protect'' his identity yet with every posts he keeps confirming its him in those pics..how dumb can you be


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

why not just go head to head and beat his pics straight up


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

How low can you be. Your a fucken clown hiding behind your face paint. The only reason you aren't banned is because it's me. Heavy hates me so your bitch ass can compromise my security. What a fucken joke. Obviously if you have an opinion that differs from heavyirons your fare game for the picture man to fuck over.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

epic melt cry-lats


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> How low can you be. Your a fucken clown hiding behind your face paint. The only reason you aren't banned is because it's me. Heavy hates me so your bitch ass can compromise my security. What a fucken joke. Obviously if you have an opinion that differs from heavyirons your fare game for the picture man to fuck over.




haha the only one that is compromising your security is YOU,dunce..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow another photo shop. talk about
zero class and zero creativity.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why not just go head to head and beat his pics straight up



its too easy..i dont think this drug abusing weakling can take another loss..he called out joebad1 and got owned,then yeenius and got owned too..i mean common he looks like a pile of shit..being called out by him its the same as being called out by azza..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

It is not the same as being called out by azza
come on lol


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

lol to me yes


----------



## XYZ (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> How low can you be. Your a fucken clown hiding behind your face paint. The only reason you aren't banned is because it's me. Heavy hates me so your bitch ass can compromise my security. What a fucken joke. Obviously if you have an opinion that differs from heavyirons your fare game for the picture man to fuck over.



EPIC MELTDOWN!

Time to be negged?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

yep.negs for no-lats.if anyone gets nagged by no-lats i will rep to compensate.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol this is epic! Old the old men are ganging up OH NO!!!! I have more rep power than most guys on here lol!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

No lats why that name? Your the picture man can't you see the pic?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

it all makes sense now..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Another photoshop wow way to switch things around lol!! One trick pony hey old man?


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2013)

Dlat just stop now. The locked thread was pretty epic though.


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a great lesson on why you shouldnt post pics of yourself when drugs are involved.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok I'm done. I've been going hard for like a week.
sometimes "the man" wins.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

haha narcissistic twat who has pictures plastered all over the net yet cries like a baby when someone else but him posts them.


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I love me an epic meltdown!
> 
> 
> I'm probably next in line for one..



Giving or recieving?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)

I won't respond. I can't take another fucken photoshopped reply lol!! I'm trying to end this picture boy. I have changed my view of you drastically after you went and got yourself the mod spot on ASF it shows your true character. So that's the end I've been fighting in AG for a week and I'm tired lol! I'm sure I'll rage out again and you will be back on the radar. Til then I'll quietly slip out of this


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

yep,and here goes another scalp..


----------



## sneedham (Dec 4, 2013)

So tempting, but my better judgement tells me to stay the fuck out of this thread...thats all folks....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 4, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I love me an epic meltdown!
> 
> 
> I'm probably next in line for one..



Actually Bro I was gonna start a thread called "Farva is going in the right direction", I'm liking what I'm seeing from you lately......


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 4, 2013)

if people from here can find your facebook page that means anyone can, you aren't hiding your identity well. jus sayn


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 4, 2013)

EPIC thread. 

and of course......


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 4, 2013)

^^


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 4, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Please be sure to include my most recent pictures I've posted.  Any extra motivation I can take I will, even if it it's from* old men with barbwired tattoos on their arm, guys who only workout their upper body and walk around in board shorts, and trannies*.



I fall into at least 2 of those catagories.....


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> He's back!  That was quick.



resurrected..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

XYZ said:


> EPIC MELTDOWN!
> 
> Time to be negged?




you came back!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol this is epic! Old the old men are ganging up OH NO!!!! I have more rep power than most guys on here lol!



Not more than me, and I am as persistent as they come.  I welcome your failing attempt.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you came back!



I never left.

I'm like a rash, it might go into remission at times but it never really ever goes away.

I see everything.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

amen


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Men's bikini physique? Isn't that bodybuilding



Mankini


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 4, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I never left.
> 
> I'm like a rash, it might go into remission at times but it never really ever goes away.
> 
> I see everything.



your WP?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I never left.
> 
> I'm like a rash, it might go into remission at times but it never really ever goes away.
> 
> I see everything.



When the cats away the mice will play


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Christsean (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not taking sides in the obvious pissing contest but am I missing something here. D-Lats looks great in these pics. I mean if that is bad then there is no hope for us genetically challenged working out butts off to look presentable (not that that's what it's about).


----------



## s2h (Dec 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol this is epic! Old the old men are ganging up OH NO!!!! I have more rep power than most guys on here lol!



Why does it have to be the OLD guys your holding down?..I feel held down like the black man now by you...maybe I should practice my super neg power on the oppressor??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I'm not taking sides in the obvious pissing contest but am I missing something here. D-Lats looks great in these pics. I mean if that is bad then there is no hope for us genetically challenged working out butts off to look presentable (not that that's what it's about).



I'm taking sides. Everyone is this thread is a fag  

And pale


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm fuckin old god damnit, not dead!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 5, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I'm not taking sides in the obvious pissing contest but *am I missing something here.* D-Lats looks great in these pics. I mean if that is bad then there is no hope for us genetically challenged working out butts off to look presentable (not that that's what it's about).



yes.
hush newb.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 5, 2013)

cube789 said:


> yes.
> hush newb.



Oh well staying out of it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 5, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Pretty much the same thing as here but a lot more estrogen in the air.  Old men who don't work out (or look like it anyways) are mods, and everyone circle jerks each other.



Did someone say circle jerk? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Dec 5, 2013)

i got a strange boner and rubbed one out.............


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 5, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i got a strange boner and rubbed one out.............



Way to go! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 5, 2013)

Prince said:


> Mankini



speaking of mankini's my dad went to my first show and said wouldnt you rather be with the guys in the shorts. That lil panty thing you wear looks gay. After the show he asked me are all those guys in the shorts gay or something. All they do is walk on stage and mile like a run way model.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> speaking of mankini's my dad went to my first show and said wouldnt you rather be with the guys in the shorts. That lil panty thing you wear looks gay. After the show he asked me are all those guys in the shorts gay or something. All they do is walk on stage and mile like a run way model.


Lol!!  I've seen you stretch lol!!! They'd be pants on your massive 4'9 frame lol!!


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol!!  I've seen you stretch lol!!! They'd be pants on your massive 4'9 frame lol!!



wow i wasnt talking shit directly to you, just stating a comment that my dad said. 4'9" really that the best you can do is talk shit on height? Go practise your smile in the mirror. One of my best friends is close to a procard in physique and he even makes fun of them in the pump room.  

The fact is what i said is true... Physique guys spend more time primping their hair, smiling in the mirror, posse with their hands on their hips. Just a gloryfied runway model. If thats your thing cool. 

Just curious when all these guys with no legs are going to do once they change up the shorts rule. Get your daisy dukes ready.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

I love me some daisy dukes! That would inspire me to compete


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I love me some daisy dukes! *That would inspire me to compete*


that would inspire me to watch


----------

